
City as Character - pepys
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/city-character
======
forapurpose
> Getting lost in the text-cities of Joyce, Döblin, and Dos Passos.

I've long wished someone would make a computer 'game' of Joyce's Dublin. And
where is the James Joyce of the interactive multimedia era?

~~~
BurritoAlPastor
This might not be the answer you want to hear, but I've seen Andrew Hussie's
"Homestuck" draw a lot of comparisons to "Ulysses".

------
pm90
I can't seem to pay attention to this article. Perhaps its because I haven't
read Joyce's works? It seems very hard to read but perhaps that's just me.

~~~
forapurpose
Challenging, but beautiful, rewarding and enlightening!

------
Demoneeri
Seems interesting, I added it to my read later list but this font is killing
me. I'll need to change it to read it.

~~~
codetrotter
Yeah I prefer sans serif over serif fonts for reading things on my computer.
Serif fonts in the body text are primarily suitable for print.

It might be that people with retina displays find serif comfortable on their
computer screens as well.

